# Gained a stone, lost my mojo



## pinklily12 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know we have many sacrifices to make and this is really petty and vain of me, but it is bringing me down that I can't seem to stop gaining weight!  
How does no one else seem to have this problem when the regime recommended by the doctor is a set up for weight gain:  no exercise (apart from gentle yoga and pilates, which is not cardio), no dieting and a litre of semi skimmed milk a day, plus the loss of coffee (gives you energy) and alcohol (which helps you relax).  It's no wonder I've gained a stone in four months! 
Even in between treatments when I'm not drowning my sorrows in milk, which I don't even like, I drag my behind to the gym and it is so depressing to have to look at myself in the mirrors and try to do the things I used to do. Apart from the stress release of exercise, I also miss the social aspect of it. It's fun to meet up with other ladies and for once the topic of conversation is not about their kids.
And all the while there is that little voice saying - you're going to get pregnant and gain a bunch of weight, so why worry?  Just buy bigger clothes.
Damn skinny jeans!
Isn't bad enough that the drugs they pump into (or you inject into yourself, really) blow you up like a balloon?  At least that goes away after a few days.  After my failed FET, I literally lost a kilo of fluids!
I know there are far worse side affects and challenges to all this @*#! but this is one of the ones no one tells you about. And if one more smug parent says "just wait until you are a parent, you'll have to make far more sacrifices" I'll throw my milk in her face.
Off to get a bikini wax. My baseline scan is next week and I still have some pride...


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Pinklily * - didnt want to read and run, besides afer such a bad week so far your post really made me  and I had to grace it with a response Not that I don't sympathise with everything you say because i do but you put your view across so eloquently 

Thank you for putting a  on my face

Good luck with your scan!

Essie x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Its funny coz i feel exactly the same! I was on steroids and all the other malarchy and literally piled it on and then when we had our failed tx exactly a year ago, i gave up all cigarettes which didnt before although wasnt a proper smoker and certainly didnt smoke before or during tx however since doing that and giving up ive piled even more on and seemed to seek comfort in food! GRRR, ive actually managed to pile on around 2 stone which is so annoying as that has increased the weight i have to lose for NHS tx (we went private first) i have just under 4 stone to lose and it seems a distant dream to shed that much weight. I wish i could click my fingers and bang, bye bye fat and hello NHS tx. Ive just been messing around struggling with emotions around the whole fertility stuff and have used food as a tool to cope, how wrong i was. And if one more person says to me "oh what better incentive to lose weight than having tx" i may poke them in the eyes Lol.
I sympathise, we do get lost in this manic world of fertility. 

Sarah x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha ha! I've just come across this post and have to agree totally. I used to be really quite a skinny girl - was a size 8 when I got married 5 years ago. Now I'm buying size 16 jeans because they're 'more comfortable' and 'less restricting'!! And I look like I'm 3 months pregnant anyway!! I'm seriously considering buying maternity clothes just for the hell of it!!!   

A really annoying thing that happened when we did our first IVF (although I have to laugh about it now, because you just have to...) was when we saw one of my DH's friends who we hadn't seen for a while. I was wearing what I thought was a lovely tunic-y dress over leggings and he came up to us and patted my tummy and gave us a wink. Firstly, I can't stand people patting tummies anyway when they're not invited and secondly what a flipping insult!!   Needless to say, one of DH's other friends put him right later and we got a very apologetic text. And that lovely tunic-y dress went straight in the recycling pile!!  

xx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just had to reply to this! I'm exactly the same the weight gain is terrible! I gave up smoking 3 1/2 years ago to give oursves tbe best chance and it all started from there really. Now I'm like a little dumpling it doesn't help that the only place all my weight seems to go to is my tummy and boobs I have no bottom and skinny legs so I have to be careful cause I really do look pregnant!! 

The worst thing did happen and a lady (not a very tactful one) asked if I was expecting when I said no she didn't just leave it there but went on to say oh I thought you were maybe 5 or 6 months! I wanted to hit her   

As soon as Xmas is over hubby and I are joining a gym and I'm going on a serious diet I would like to lose 2 stone maybe we could start a thread where we have to weigh in each week and see how we'll we've done that would be an incentive. 

Xxx


----------



## pinklily12 (Nov 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear I am not alone! 
Just went to a Christmas party for DH's work, so most of the people there hadn't seen me in a year.  Last year sparkly size 8 dress, this year knee-length, black and stretchy with spanx underneath.  As if the weight gain isn't enough, the bloat mid-IVF is awful! 
In the middle of the terrible 2ww, so I knew that if I was also seen holding water rather than wine I would be glaring down knowing glances and awkward questions all night  .  Didn't want to end up like Kate when she was caught toasting with water and baby speculation went viral. Gossips just love being the first to guess baby news. 
Came up with a plan - I stood holding wine taking micro sips, and when DH's glass got low we'd switch!  Worked beautifully!  
Parny, if this tx turns out to be another BFN, then I am definitely dieting! A thread is a good idea - I always do best when I have someone else to answer to.  Last year dieted a bit with some friends on My FitnessPal app on my phone.


----------

